# post hydraulic or airride trikes or bikes



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/noXVGyq-NxM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/noXVGyq-NxM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 


you mean


noXVGyq-NxM&hl


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

QsUVMWg9t2g&feature=related


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

damn twan u fixed it before i could i had it bro thanks tho


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice video...
(tha girl frame)
tha one is badd too


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

yup huffy cranbrook 26 girl frame wit lots of mods


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

First hop off win... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 7 2010, 10:53 PM~17721948
> *damn twan u fixed it before i could i had it bro thanks tho
> *



 good topic Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

is the blue trike urs twan


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:00 PM~17722048
> * good topic Mike :thumbsup:
> *


thanks wanted to see wuts out there


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

IN THE WORKS 2 BATT ONE PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jun 7 2010, 08:04 PM~17722109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it keep us posted


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

B 4 THE BATT RACK GOT MADE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 7 2010, 11:01 PM~17722060
> *is the blue trike urs twan
> *




No, I have a blue trike too :biggrin: but this one was to ''Killalowrider'' his name on LiL


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 11:13 PM~17722242
> *No, I have a blue trike too :biggrin: but this one was to ''Killalowrider'' his name on LiL
> *


He also had this one before


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

our old trike with switchs


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 09:49 PM~17721908
> *:0
> you mean
> noXVGyq-NxM&hl
> ...


that sir, is fawkin badazz!!! :wow: :wow: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17722283
> *He also had this one before
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks good


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17722283
> *He also had this one before
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS? LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT FRAME!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 7 2010, 11:17 PM~17722306
> *our old trike with switchs
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Almost back bumper


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 7 2010, 08:17 PM~17722306
> *our old trike with switchs
> 
> 
> ...


gota love the green ones


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

any rear hydros or z racks


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 11:19 PM~17722334
> *ANY MORE PICS? LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT FRAME!
> *




I don't know, I'll have to try to find some in the 4 years ago pics :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:22 PM~17722372
> *I don't know, I'll have to try to find some in the 4 years ago pics :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:23 PM~17722393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 7 2010, 11:25 PM~17722417
> *:roflmao:
> *



I found one....


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

any 1 have any pics of the old school stretched frame hopper trikes ?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 7 2010, 09:21 PM~17722360
> *any rear hydros or z racks
> *


ALSO MAKN 1 FOR MY TRIKE 2 STAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

FOUND THIS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jun 7 2010, 10:19 PM~17722336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CLOWN TRIKE lol


----------



## RollerzOnlyC.C.63' (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:23 PM~17722393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daayyuuummm this bike is awseome :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jun 7 2010, 08:33 PM~17722530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this bike will do sum inches(no ****) :0


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wut bout evil ways trike does that trike even work? or just for show? i wana see ther rear cylider work sjow me vid of that trike please


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

my radikal old school lowbike on hydraulics(mini pump with aircraft parts like the dump,check valve and connector).coming out very soon...

http://www.vimeo.com/11396767


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17723336
> *my radikal old school lowbike on hydraulics(mini pump with aircraft parts like the dump,check valve and connector).coming out very soon...
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/11396767
> *


cool but u gota show us ur setup we wont steal ur idea i promise :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

/no z racks?or lift love seats?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 8 2010, 03:21 PM~17728297
> */no z racks?or lift love seats?
> *



not me... maybe one day :x:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

any one kno wur to get good prices on mini aircraft parts?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 07:49 PM~17721908
> *:0
> you mean
> noXVGyq-NxM&hl
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPVSslG_dII&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPVSslG_dII&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TFOdJnPNk84&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TFOdJnPNk84&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 8 2010, 06:38 PM~17731669
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPVSslG_dII&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPVSslG_dII&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


fuckin sick


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 9 2010, 01:38 AM~17731669
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPVSslG_dII&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TPVSslG_dII&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


now thats gangsta, all he needs is a sound system on that trike'


----------



## Dr.aCuLa (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 8 2010, 06:40 PM~17731685
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TFOdJnPNk84&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TFOdJnPNk84&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *




Anyone know where to get some info on this??? Pictures, more videos, and information will be awsome!!!! 

This is the coolest thing in the world!!! :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

any bikes or trikes wit airbags? not cylinders but bags


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 9 2010, 04:14 PM~17741349
> *any bikes or trikes wit airbags? not cylinders but bags
> *


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZiZ2UR23k5w&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZiZ2UR23k5w&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 9 2010, 06:16 PM~17741908
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZiZ2UR23k5w&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZiZ2UR23k5w&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


sweet ima gona do sumthin lika that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

im looking fr some cylinders fr my sons trike. can yall let me know where i can get some.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2010, 06:17 PM~17752881
> *im looking fr some cylinders fr my sons trike. can yall let me know where i can get some.
> *


bone collectors sells parts and complete air ride kits for bikes n trikes checck out there online store they have a page here on layit low at the top of the lowrider bike forums page


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

any independent rear suspensions


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17777042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat shit sicc...


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

whats the best way to build one of this babys... and wer do i get the parts.. :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jun 14 2010, 09:18 AM~17781551
> *whats the best way to build one of this babys... and wer do i get the parts.. :wow:
> *


hydros is the best way to go for performance air is good 4 ur daily rider its light and prohopper sells a hydro kit for bikes but its better to peice it together ur self to get a custom setup wit lots of chrome there kit has lots of raw and black parts and bonecollector bike shop online sells all ur air ride parts


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 14 2010, 06:08 AM~17780337
> *dat shit sicc...
> *


that one hopps prety good for air


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 14 2010, 11:41 AM~17782785
> *hydros is the best way to go for performance air is good 4 ur daily rider its light and prohopper sells a hydro kit for bikes but its better to peice it together ur self to get a custom setup wit lots of chrome there kit has lots of raw and black parts and bonecollector bike shop online sells all ur air ride parts
> *


nice thanks bro... now how you built them???? any pics step by step????


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jun 14 2010, 11:47 AM~17782830
> *nice thanks bro... now how you built them???? any pics step by step????
> *


its exactly the same setup as a one pump set up on a car they have sum diagrams on the hydraulics forum on how to wire and plumb it and the rack in the back is custom built that sumthin u gotta mess wit to find out wur u want to mount ur pumps and batterys and i thin if u google hydraulics on bikes there a lowrider magazine that shows how the forks are setup


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 14 2010, 11:56 AM~17782893
> *its exactly the same setup as a one pump set up on a car they have sum diagrams on the hydraulics forum on how to wire and plumb it and the rack in the back is custom built that sumthin u gotta mess wit to find out wur u want to mount ur pumps and batterys and i thin if u google hydraulics on bikes there a lowrider magazine that shows how the forks are setup
> *


yea thats not a prom on how to wire up and plumb it... my prom is how to do the fork.. and im trying to build this baby good cuz my plans is to hit big inches (no ****).. so if you know of any one thats has done it pls let me know so i can get in contact with him.... thanks homie...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17752881
> *im looking fr some cylinders fr my sons trike. can yall let me know where i can get some.
> *



from me  i got 2" and 3" stroke at least 10-20 of each still $15 each shipped


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 09:59 PM~17722030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to back in this time :tears: I complety forget about my hydro kit LOLLLL is laying around some where and the frame will be ...maybe...for sale soon because too much project and need money for other project soooo but its my FIRST FIRST and MOST BAD ASSS custom frame I had in my life

p.s THANKS ANTOINE POUR LES PHOTOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my sons bagged trike. Its a cruiser! 
















Changed the handle bars and ran the air line thru the frame. Going to tear it down soon and paint it. Get some parts made. :biggrin:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@Jun 9 2010, 04:17 AM~17735101
> *Anyone know where to get some info on this??? Pictures, more videos, and information will be awsome!!!!
> 
> This is the coolest thing in the world!!! :wow:
> *



Its my ride

first American ride to get to FBI/Coty show in Amsterdam...
had to represent...3 day fab and 2 days in the cnc shop..
straight onto plane..
riden the first time when i got there..
seat wouldve been nice after a 50 mile week

took it to Cali this summer cruisin before i opened my new shop LOCAL CYCLES

gotta put it back together soon...been apart since Cali

Might sell it for the space to make my new one...any offers??


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 16 2010, 02:44 PM~17806219
> *This is my sons bagged trike. Its a cruiser!
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick bro


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jun 14 2010, 01:54 PM~17783828
> *yea thats not a prom on how to wire up and plumb it... my prom is how to do the fork.. and im trying to build this baby good cuz my plans is to hit big inches (no ****).. so if you know of any one thats has done it pls let me know so i can get in contact  with him.... thanks homie...
> *


illl post pics of the forks soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*www.PedaLScraperZ.webs.com*


----------



## Proneisume93 (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 7 2010, 08:23 PM~17722393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this trike still around? It's fuckin' clean!!![/U]


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

come on i kno thers more bikes or trikes out there wit juice and air lets see them pics or vids


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Proneisume93_@Jun 29 2010, 06:15 PM~17919079
> *Is this trike still around? It's fuckin' clean!!![/U]
> *


nope not no more, he leaves it out side during the winter in the rain and snow


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 12:59 AM~18041758
> *nope not no more, he leaves it out side during the winter in the rain and snow
> *



:wow: :wow: 

:thumbsdown: JOE MONEY!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 12:59 AM~18041758
> *nope not no more, he leaves it out side during the winter in the rain and snow
> *


IT LOOK MORE LIKE BROCHE A FOIN NOW SAD CUZ IT WAS A REAL NICE TRIKE ...


----------



## Proneisume93 (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18043691
> *IT  LOOK  MORE  LIKE   BROCHE A FOIN  NOW  SAD  CUZ  IT WAS  A REAL  NICE  TRIKE  ...
> *


So in other words it's in no good shape at all? But does he have everything that was on the trike? If so, u think he might want 2 sell some stuff?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

he has it all, but wont sell anything from it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2010, 07:36 AM~18059815
> *he has it all, but wont sell anything from it
> *




This guy have nice bikes, put all in pieces :loco:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jun 8 2010, 05:19 PM~17730918
> *any one kno wur to get good prices on mini aircraft parts?
> *


I have parts if ur still looking for mini air craft parts.


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW WERE TO GET HYDRO CYLINDER FOR A 20" FRAME IN THE 805 AREA 

PM WITH THE INFO 

THANKS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Aug 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18307452
> *DOES ANY BODY KNOW WERE TO GET HYDRO CYLINDER FOR A 20" FRAME IN THE 805 AREA
> 
> PM WITH THE INFO
> ...


good luck 
save your money wait til some on on here has some :happysad:


----------



## schwinn26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here is my next project, it is in pieces, which some are for sale.  


























Handlebars and stem - $50 Rear wheels (24") - $50
Frame is long gone, and rest of it I am keeping or is already gone.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

What's better air or hydros


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Aug 18 2010, 09:28 PM~18349044
> *What's better air or hydros
> *


both are good for there own reasons but hydros have always worked out for me best


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Aug 19 2010, 12:38 PM~18353628
> *both are good for there own reasons but hydros have always worked out for me best
> *


How bout for shows


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

sick shit


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

something i seen at a show today my son took pics for us to injoy :biggrin:


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)

MY CUZINS TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 21 2010, 09:12 PM~18372600
> *MY CUZINS TRIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 96lincoln (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Aug 19 2010, 03:07 PM~18354815
> *How bout for shows
> *


hydros if u kno how to set it up cause i hop the shit out of mine and always get a big crowd


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96lincoln_@Aug 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18372607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Aug 22 2010, 06:32 PM~18378224
> *hydros if u kno how to set it up cause i hop the shit out of mine and always get a big crowd
> *


Do you got pics of it hopping


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

noXVGyq-NxM&hl
trikejustclownin even better i got a video


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Aug 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18422612
> *noXVGyq-NxM&hl
> trikejustclownin even better i got a video
> *


 :biggrin:   badass nice smooth hops!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Aug 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18422612
> *noXVGyq-NxM&hl
> trikejustclownin even better i got a video
> *


 :0 giving me the itch


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 9 2010, 07:16 PM~17741908
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZiZ2UR23k5w&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZiZ2UR23k5w&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


is that a 5" bag? where did you get it? thinking about doing something like that to my trike build.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Aug 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18422612
> *noXVGyq-NxM&hl
> trikejustclownin even better i got a video
> *


ooh shit that bad homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: BadassIIwheeler in action:
http://www.vimeo.com/15096708


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## feliciano (Nov 4, 2005)

Went for a simple clean look.. but u guys bikes nice..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMXli86h4gM


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

lolystics sho

















w in woodland hoppin no chippin or stallin 53 inches


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

here is sum old school hoppin


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18720445
> *here is sum old school hoppin
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one from pedalwest or something like that right 
we built at the same time but we never go to the same show


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 08:42 AM~18730487
> *thats the one from pedalwest or something like that right
> we built at the same time but we never go to the same show
> *


i was thinkin the same thing that pedal west built that one sure looks like on lowridermagazine.com :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i had my ready and then i opened my mouth and told him that it was xx inch long and then next thing i knew he had that one in the mag


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if any one has color pics of me bike please send or post please thank you


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 05:32 PM~18734755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u gota two pump c-nothed car cylinders in the back beast and is that 3 or 4 batts u got sum power


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 4 2010, 05:41 PM~18734834
> *damn u gota two pump c-nothed car cylinders in the back beast and is that 3 or 4 batts u got sum power
> *


ur buddy had one too rite?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah two pump 3 group 31's ,ten incg in back car springs it hit bumper hard and mad side to side and chould hop the rear but that was tricky lol 


yes my buddy had one pump 4 dump manifold with 2 batts he had a mad rear lift shit was up to my neck lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

my brothers trike at the denver 2009 lowrider show


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mile high_@Oct 16 2010, 10:46 PM~18831035
> *my brothers trike at the denver 2009 lowrider show
> 
> 
> ...


lets see sum video :biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

i had one back in the day i was the firt to have out of orange county ..i regret giving it away :angry:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 18 2010, 10:12 AM~18841006
> *i had one back in the day i was the firt to have out of orange county ..i regret giving it away  :angry:
> *


any pics


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 16 2010, 11:22 PM~18831212
> *lets see sum video :biggrin:
> *


sorry we never got to take a video and i only got a couple of pics but theres a new on the way


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18720445
> *here is sum old school hoppin
> 
> 
> ...


it waied as fuck do


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 21 2010, 05:03 PM~18371236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn only if there was video of the back working


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 2 2010, 06:55 PM~18720445
> *here is sum old school hoppin
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie Gorge from San Fernando partyed with him a few times realy cool people


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

my old bike back in the days


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

pesco set-up


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 08:42 AM~18730487
> *thats the one from pedalwest or something like that right
> we built at the same time but we never go to the same show
> *


how many inches does that one do?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

my old setup not all fancy n shit but it got up lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

found some pics of my old 26. 

"Orange Voodoo"


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2010, 06:49 PM~19105181
> *how many inches does that one do?
> *


i dont remember 


BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR PIC COMING FROM ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL WILL BE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok in need of some 8inch or 10 inch cylnders no not the pro hopper ones for bikes but the ones for cars once i get them ill have some small pics to make all of you go :wow:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

sumone give this guy some cylinders i wanna go :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 22 2010, 12:52 AM~19129047
> *ok in need of some 8inch or 10 inch cylnders no not the pro hopper ones for bikes but the ones for cars once i get them ill have some small pics to make all of you go :wow:
> *



8" - 10 " long or with an 8" - 10" stroke? if you want car ones why ask here goto the car classifieds


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 21 2010, 11:15 PM~19129726
> *sumone give this guy some cylinders i wanna go  :wow:
> *


yeah what he said lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 04:07 PM~19134945
> *8" - 10 " long or with an 8" - 10" stroke? if you want car ones why ask here goto the car classifieds
> *


stroke i asked many time in the car and hydro area but no luck unless i want to pay full price for used set that leak lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

estilo bike


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

FAIL these dont have air or juice
























[/quote]


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 2 2011, 06:41 PM~20000510
> *ttt
> *


wheres the update pics????


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Dec 25 2010, 10:44 AM~19417726
> *estilo bike
> 
> 
> ...


what sized cylinder is that?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 2 2011, 07:08 PM~20000748
> *wheres the update pics????
> *


u gota finish ur trike,take pics then post :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am looking for some new parts and a good color pic of it from back when it was built


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

going to pull mine out soon


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Good! sometime this year I hope ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 19 2011, 01:13 PM~20129354
> *going to pull mine out soon
> *


thats wat i told my girl lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 19 2011, 01:58 PM~20129622
> *Gaby: Good! sometime this year I hope  ?
> *


yeah maybe dec 31st at 11 59 pm :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 19 2011, 02:04 PM~20129645
> *thats wat i told my girl lol
> *


you have a girl???? lol j/k bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 19 2011, 02:08 PM~20129665
> *you have a girl???? lol j/k bro
> *


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am looking for some pumps anyone got some nice used ones???


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

sup peepz,im wrkin on a 16inch bike,wit the 3inch air cylinder. can ya show pic's or tell the best way to run the system with a basic crown? dnt have an extended crown and i wanna keep the regular factory one,.i have all the same basic parts as it was from store,regular forks,handle bars,ect. help thx


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt  n e one?


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71 dreamcatcher_@Dec 25 2010, 10:44 AM~19417726
> *estilo bike
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE THE PEDALS..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 21 2011, 01:07 AM~20139557
> *sup peepz,im wrkin on a 16inch bike,wit the 3inch air cylinder. can ya show pic's or tell the best way to run the system with a basic crown? dnt have an extended crown and i wanna keep the regular factory one,.i have all the same basic parts as it was from store,regular forks,handle bars,ect. help thx
> *



Enlarge the hole on the crown so the cylinder fits in it, mount the cylinder on the outside faceing with the rod towards the spring bolt ring, re-thread the spring bolt ring to allow rod to thread into it, get the nut for the nose mount of the cylinder and screw it on. From there, you just need all your air stuff like the tank, regulator, air lines, etc


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

the homies trike illegal toys cc


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2011, 04:11 AM~20149401
> *Enlarge the hole on the crown so the cylinder fits in it, mount the cylinder on the outside faceing with the rod towards the spring bolt ring, re-thread the spring bolt ring to allow rod to thread into it, get the nut for the nose mount of the cylinder and screw it on. From there, you just need all your air stuff like the tank, regulator, air lines, etc
> *


 :biggrin: maaann u speakin swahelie ta me bra! :roflmao: i need upclose intruc's,.wut it do tho?  i did the crown tho,i enlarged it, and i got witch way ta face it it's just the cylinder shaft is smaller than the ring piece's hole :angry:


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 20 2011, 10:07 PM~20139557
> *sup peepz,im wrkin on a 16inch bike,wit the 3inch air cylinder. can ya show pic's or tell the best way to run the system with a basic crown? dnt have an extended crown and i wanna keep the regular factory one,.i have all the same basic parts as it was from store,regular forks,handle bars,ect. help thx
> *












HOPEFULLY THIS HELP FOR U


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 22 2011, 07:24 PM~20155439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  niceee


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Mar 23 2011, 12:47 PM~20161276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and it did !!!!  thx bruh,  and thx syked


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Mar 23 2011, 12:47 PM~20161276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does ur's lay low on the inside like that?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 22 2011, 01:59 AM~20149254
> *GOTTA LOVE THE PEDALS..
> *


 GOTTA REPRESENT THAT TEXAS 915. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

late 1998








after 2000 lowrder mag show in 415


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 06:12 PM~20195296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 06:12 PM~20195296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND WUT HAPPENED TO IT????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sitting in the garage waiting for me to rebuild it


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 05:43 PM~20203846
> *sitting in the garage waiting for me to rebuild it
> *


OHHHHH :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 06:12 PM~20195296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn...u got more pics


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

am trying i need some more money thats whats holding me up right now


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 05:43 PM~20203846
> *sitting in the garage waiting for me to rebuild it
> *


 :happysad: whyd u put it away?
is badd


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if any one has color pics of me bike please send or post please thank you

heres one before the orange paint when it had 3 batts
only pics i can find  if anyone has pics of it or a video please le t me know or post please


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 28 2011, 05:47 PM~20203878
> *:happysad: whyd u put it away?
> is badd
> *


i started to get in to cars and then said forget cars anyone can do that and i never went back to building it i ended up getting married and having kids that took alot of my money but now i been really wanting to build it back cuz i rally have not done much for my self so insted of it being out side with a few that never seen the web or a show its in the garage right in the way so i can get started on it


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 05:49 PM~20203893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so the bike moves front an bacc?
i tought it was juss bacc occording to the color pics


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20203938
> *i  started to get in to cars and then said forget cars anyone can do that and i never went back to building it i ended up getting married and having kids that took alot of my money  but now i been really wanting to build it back  cuz i rally have not done much for my self so insted of it being out side with a few that never seen the web or a show its in the garage right in the way so i can get started on it
> *


oh i get you...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the very 1st one i built was just the back 
then sold that to some guy in OAKLAND and never seen it again 
and with the money for the 1st one i built the new hopper with front back side to side two pumps 3 dump 3 battsand was able to pedal as i pedald it to a picnic that as a mile away from my house a week after the show 









1st trike rear lifted only








2nd trike front back side to side


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 06:19 PM~20204159
> *the very 1st one i built was just the back
> then sold that to some guy in OAKLAND and never seen it again
> and with the money for the 1st one i built the new hopper with front back side to side two pumps 3 dump 3 battsand was able to pedal as i pedald it to a picnic that as a mile away from my house a week after the show
> ...


damn dats crazy...  
i didnt notice it was difrent bikes(frames)
i taught it was juss an update,dats y it was difrent
dats firme thoe,give u props,never seen sumthin like it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks man you should see more soon i hope


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 06:32 PM~20204290
> *thanks man you should see more soon i hope
> *


come on down to the socios show i'll be waiting we can have a little hop contest :biggrin: sup homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you had to call me out huh


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 06:59 PM~20204656
> *you had to call me out huh
> *


you know somebody had to do it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 28 2011, 07:08 PM~20204743
> *you know somebody had to do it  :biggrin:
> *


  
we will see


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 28 2011, 06:56 PM~20204612
> *come on down to the socios show i'll be waiting we can have a little hop contest :biggrin: sup homie
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 06:19 PM~20204159
> *the very 1st one i built was just the back
> then sold that to some guy in OAKLAND and never seen it again
> and with the money for the 1st one i built the new hopper with front back side to side two pumps 3 dump 3 battsand was able to pedal as i pedald it to a picnic that as a mile away from my house a week after the show
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey mike whats up buddie?


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 07:11 PM~20204769
> *
> we will see
> *


Cmon less....yu can do it.!!!
GT up all day everday.!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks ray yep GT UP 
but we will see


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 10:45 PM~20233067
> *thanks ray yep GT UP
> but we will see
> *


Now that really makes me wanna go to the socios show.!!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah me too


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 10:52 PM~20233124
> *yeah me too
> *


That would be nice cuz we would be able to take a 8 hour drive up to northern cali to see other goodtimers and i also have family out that way.!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i wish my drive as only 8 hours it would be like a 9-11 hour drive to go down there


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 11:12 PM~20233298
> *i wish my drive as only 8 hours it would be like a 9-11 hour drive to go down there
> *


WOW.!!!and hahaha it'll all be worth it once ur there...and its always kool to leave home for a while and take drive wit the fam.!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2011, 11:12 PM~20233298
> *i wish my drive as only 8 hours it would be like a 9-11 hour drive to go down there
> *


Gaby: well you could always drive down the day before and stay with the inlaws :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 31 2011, 11:40 PM~20233474
> *Gaby: well you could always drive down the day before and stay with the inlaws  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


bwhahahaha never again sorry if anything we will stay with yall :biggrin: naw j/k we will prob stay with monicas brother in elkgrove like we did last time if we go down

hows the hopper any pics????


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : it's in pieces right now in the livingroom Mikes making some changes painting the frame again the pump too hes got new parts for it and hes making some modifications to the rack we need more dumps ..... apparently our work is never done ill tell him to send u sum pics when he gets home k


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok cool yeah mines in parts also


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 28 2011, 06:56 PM~20204612
> *come on down to the socios show i'll be waiting we can have a little hop contest :biggrin: sup homie
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby :biggrin: are you almost done with it ?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 06:32 PM~20204290
> *thanks man you should see more soon i hope
> *


hope so too...
its sicc... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

this is my mini hydraulic setup with some 60's aircraft parts ,80's pump and oil tank made with co2 bottle on my lowbike.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: trop beau ton vélow!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

HOMIES TRIKE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 28 2011, 08:15 PM~20440345
> *:wow: trop beau ton vélow!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Just need to sort out the mounting of the cylinder, not my bike building it for someone else


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

oooh k,got bike tagetha now need ta c upclose how lines r ran to tank and how many switchez needed :happysad:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

n e bodys close up :happysad:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 28 2011, 09:52 PM~20444877
> *HOMIES TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


it lookss firme


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

*This is what the Socios show attendees were supposed to have seen (Still needs some tweaking)*


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


> *This is what the Socios show attendees were supposed to have seen (Still needs some tweaking)*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

*This is what the Socios show attendees were supposed to have seen (Still needs some tweaking)*[/QUOTE]

That's freakin sick,I always wanted to do that,does it pedal?I have an idea of my own on how to do that


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

lilmikew86 said:


> *This is what the Socios show attendees were supposed to have seen (Still needs some tweaking)*


goddamn...dat shits fucken sick...:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks guys, dosent pedal now but it will still buildin it i got the idea in my head just got to do it:biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT AN AIR KIT FTOM BC


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had to upgrade some shit from half inch to 5/8 grade 8


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been wanting to set up my bike with an air kit.
I know i can build it myself. I know most of the things i need.
any other suggestions.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I've been wanting to set up my bike with an air kit.
> I know i can build it myself. I know most of the things i need.
> any other suggestions.


If you don't get it right the first time it's k it takes some tinkering to get things juuust right and Lots of patience :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


> If you don't get it right the first time it's k it takes some tinkering to get things juuust right and Lots of patience :biggrin:


I want to set it up with to tanks. So i kinda don't know what to do.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : i'll ask mike when he gets home but I guess it depends on where you want to put them and how you want to mount them on there side by side one on top of the other


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Update on the dancing trike worked out most of the bugs nomore breaking shit


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> Update on the dancing trike worked out most of the bugs nomore breaking shit


I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE TRIKE IN PERSON :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

12 or 24V?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

BUCIO_J said:


> I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE TRIKE IN PERSON :thumbsup::thumbsup:


me too...
dat shits sick


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Badass93 said:


> 12 or 24V?


12Volts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> Update on the dancing trike worked out most of the bugs nomore breaking shit


 thats fantastic bro, great job, sounds and looks great


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thats fantastic bro, great job, sounds and looks great


thanks homie


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Badass2wheeler in action yesterday:


----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2009)

my bike at baulevars aces car & branded customs car show




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF8us-D5-oM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://youtu.be/zEL5YQg8zIw

only at 75 psi


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

Cruizin_In_StyleCC said:


> IN THE WORKS 2 BATT ONE PUMP :biggrin:


I used that same exact battery to power my sound system on my trike!!


----------



## dailyridden (Jan 3, 2012)

lilmikew86 said:


> Update on the dancing trike worked out most of the bugs nomore breaking shit


 When i first saw this video on youtube, i sent the link to sal from socios in woodland and i was so stoked to show him and then he saw and he was like i know that bike, that's mike's from sac, i was so pissed when i found out that you were in woodland for the show on the 25th because i didn't go!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

mine hoppin 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkkShCW6Hdg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP FELLAS, I HAVE A SMALL HYDRUALIC PUMP FOR SALE, SORRY I DONT HAVE ANY PICTURES. PM YOUR NUMBER AND I CAN TXT PICTURES TO YOU.. PUMP IS COMPLETE TANK MOTOR AND GEAR... HAVE NO USE FOR IT, ITS BEEN SITTING FOR YEARS BEST OFFER TAKES IT, MIGHT CONSIDER TRADES SO POST WHAT YOU GOT.WILL TRY AND UP LOAD PICS ASAP...LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF THE PUMP.. PM BEST OFFER OR TRADE.?


----------



## Dannyg124 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice setup post up some pictures and videos on facebook.com/lowridertrikes


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

What tips can u all give me to make a trike hop higher?? I got a pro hopper kit on my trike but can only hop it a few inches an I see guys on YouTube hopping like a few foot any tips would be great thanks


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQzWD5GHJMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

jaison710 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQzWD5GHJMI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Jaison u still working at Bunnin?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking for hydros


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

a old pic of the homies lil girls trike b4 he put a box on it and repainted it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Farqup said:


> What tips can u all give me to make a trike hop higher?? I got a pro hopper kit on my trike but can only hop it a few inches an I see guys on YouTube hopping like a few foot any tips would be great thanks


make sure you have enough voltage ran correctly. I also have not found a good way to ntroduce a better spring mechanisim yet without looking too bulky and odd.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got a nice pro hopper set up off my old trike... .gold still in good shape and with a little cleaning the chrome work i did will easily pop... hardly any use...newer motor also recently added.. no cylinders, i might find the hoses..


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

slo said:


> make sure you have enough voltage ran correctly. I also have not found a good way to ntroduce a better spring mechanisim yet without looking too bulky and odd.


Thanks I have springs on front along the cylinder so it dumps faster.. But I'm not sure if I need to counter weigh it more cause I have pump an battery sitting on rear trike axels??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Farqup said:


> Thanks I have springs on front along the cylinder so it dumps faster.. But I'm not sure if I need to counter weigh it more cause I have pump an battery sitting on rear trike axels??


how many volts? car batteries?


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

slo said:


> how many volts? car batteries?


Yeah just got a new car battery it's 950cca don't know if I might need to upgrade the lines bigger??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*HUSTLERZ DREAMZ TRIKE*


----------



## RayMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey would a double-action air piston work?
I was able to get one but I'm not sure how well it would work


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

coming out soon......


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

sureñosbluez said:


> coming out soon......


Sick u guna make it a hopper


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

furby714 said:


> Sick u guna make it a hopper


no only up and down


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ickoneofakind55/VIDEO0004-0-0_zps84c818cf.mp4


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

furby714 said:


> Sick u guna make it a hopper


:ugh:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

slo said:


> got a nice pro hopper set up off my old trike... .gold still in good shape and with a little cleaning the chrome work i did will easily pop... hardly any use...newer motor also recently added.. no cylinders, i might find the hoses..



how much?:dunno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

LoL never seen this topic!
lilmikew86, i kno why you made that post on my thread now. 
Funny shit and the search function sucks btw,


----------



## RayMan (Nov 29, 2012)

RayMan said:


> Hey would a double-action air piston work?
> I was able to get one but I'm not sure how well it would work


Anyone?


----------



## dancey (Nov 26, 2012)

after an air kit shipped to over to the UK anyone help???


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What is it, pics?




RayMan said:


> Hey would a double-action air piston work?
> I was able to get one but I'm not sure how well it would work


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

RayMan said:


> Anyone?


If you mean one that needs a line to retract and one to extend then yes sas long as you valve it right. The real question would be whY?
That stuff is good to "suck up wheels" and cheat 3wheel or dogleg on cars.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

If you just leave the return port on the cylinder open it will drop on its own,just don't plug it.


----------



## RayMan (Nov 29, 2012)

growmaster4 said:


> If you just leave the return port on the cylinder open it will drop on its own,just don't plug it.


Thanks man


----------



## RayMan (Nov 29, 2012)

How's having this hidden underneath my seat?


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

4pump_caddy said:


>


Nice....need to get a set up for my trike project


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

RayMan said:


> How's having this hidden underneath my seat?


Better off investing in a refillable tank, if you leave the co2 hooked up it will leak even when not in use. Plus these run about $10 after you buy 3 or 4 of them your well over a 9 oz that you can refill for $3 on average.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

4pump_caddy said:


>


Thats a long Tbone.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

SNAPPER818 said:


> dat shit sicc...


That bike used to be in my club


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....need to get a set up for my trike project


Thanks


----------

